# Very needy kitten!



## pinecone (Dec 7, 2013)

We adopted a lovely kitten 5 days ago. She seems to be settling in fairly well, and is very affectionate to both me and my boyfriend. We love her to bits. She's an indoor cat - her father is a ragdoll, and when I got her I was given strict instructions never to let her outside as she won't be as aware of dangers. This is exactly what we wanted - we live in an apartment.

The problem is - she seems very needy. I'm used to kittens from childhood and understand they are babies, but she is really struggling to not be in the same room as us at all times. This wouldn't be an issue, but at night she crashes around our bedroom and tries to pounce on our feet! It's really keeping us awake, but when we put her in the living room she meows pitifully and scratches at the door. We try feeding her/engaging her in a game, but all the same she's desperate to come back into our bedroom and create havoc.

I'm also a little worried about leaving her during the day - we both work, although as I'm a nurse I work shifts so she's usually only alone for around 5 hours a day max. We've bought her lots and lots of toys, and really engage her in playing/cuddling in the mornings and evenings. 

I'm really worried we're treating her unfairly - she's a darling little kitten and I so want her to be happy. My boyfriend is really against getting another kitten (although he loves her too). Anyone have any advice??


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Pinecone, welcome to the forum

Your kitten sounds lovely!  I expect she is missing her mum and her siblings badly at present, it is only 5 days after all, and it is a huge upheaval and change in her life to leave everything she has known and come and live with you. Also it may be that she is still too young to leave her mum. Many non-pedigree breeders home their kittens at 8 weeks, which is too young for them to have learned all they need to know from their mums. 10 weeks should be the minimum age, but 13 weeks is better.

As your kitten has some Ragdoll genes, she may be slower in her development possibly than a straightforward moggie, so it would be even more important that she stayed with her mum until 13 weeks.

So if she is younger than 13 weeks, you need to step into the role of "surrogate mother" to her for a few weeks, and give her all the comfort, warmth and attention you can. I am sure after a few more weeks she won't be so needy once she gains self-confidence and feels more secure in her new home. It is good you are not leaving her alone for more than 5 hrs at present, as I think she would find that hard.

Bear in mind if she is going to be an indoor cat, there is the risk she will get bored, and feline companionship would definitely help. Especially at the moment, as it would give her a playmate. My 2 kittens have such a great time playing togther, and grooming each other.!

It would also be easier to settle your kitten in a separate room at night if she had a companion. She is scratching and crying when you shut her in because she is lonely.

If you want her to have access to your bedroom at night, then you need to have an energetic game with her for an hour or so before bedtime EVERY NIGHT, where you get her running around chasing Da Bird toys or little balls.

Then feed her a big dish of tasty wet food last thing before bed, and she should settle down and sleep whilst she digests her food. This should keep her quiet for about 6 or 7 hours.

Sorry to hear your b/f is against the idea of another kitten. I assume this is on the grounds of cost? 2 cats can be fed almost as cheaply as one if you bulk buy online from places such as :

All Products | The Happy Kitty Company

good quality German food imported to UK by this company.

or:

Wet & Canned Cat Food: Free Delivery on orders £25+ zooplus!

look at Bozita, Animonda Carny, Grau, Catz Fine Food. All good stuff.

I agree there are vets fees to consider, but I would strongly advise getting pet health insurance anyway, for peace of mind. The premiums will be in the region of £9 to £11 per mth, (per cat) depending upon which area of the UK you live.


----------



## ryant71 (Dec 7, 2013)

ChillMinx nailed it in one.

Just wanted to post as Sinsi (My older kitten) does the exact same with our feet in bed! It's hilarious at first but when those claws find a way under the quilt you soon stop laughing!

It's alright for my Mrs she's only 5ftsomething but I nearly stick out the end of the bed which Sinsi loves! 

I've found though when you first go to bed they generally follow, explore for a bit then eventually they realise it's time to sleep and after a bit of pouncing they will settle down or leave to another room


----------

